# Rough Work



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I was called out to this roof last year to give a price to re-do some very shoddy work, the photos speak for them selfs and i havnt a clue what they were trying to do with the short course of tiles on the ridge line, the roof is just 2 years old, the h/o took the builder to court but the company has gone bump! Im re-doing the work this week!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## peterjames (Apr 14, 2010)

A new constructed wall need to apply water some weeks .If not applied water on the walls happened like this. Before re-doing work first clean the roof surface and surroundings by using pressure water then go to the reconstruct ending walls.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks much like some we rebedded & pointed 2 or 3 years ago, there was about a dozen of them. The contractor had used about a 10 sand to 1 cement mix that fell apart after only a few months. Often I'd notice them while driving which says a lot about how bad they were!
All were done under warranty for the tile manufacturer as the contractor had fled the country!


----------

